# Chốt nhanh nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại 2001



## Dung Thủy (9/12/21)

Chốt nhanh nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại 2001
1. Yếu tố ánh sáng trong phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại
1.1. Phòng ngủ hiện đại với tone màu trắng trẻ trung
•    Thông thường gam màu trắng luôn thể hiện được vẻ tinh tế, hiện đại, trẻ trung, và sang trọng. Chính vì điều này mà các mẫu phòng ngủ master hiện đại luôn chọn gam màu trắng và kết hợp với các màu như: màu kem, màu be. Đây luôn là những tone màu được lựa chọn cho những căn phòng thiết kế theo phong cách phương Tây trong nội thất phòng ngủ tân cổ điển.
Yếu tố ánh sáng được phân thành 2 loại là: ánh sáng tự nhiên và ánh sáng nhân tạo.
 Ánh sáng tự nhiên sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến không gian bên trong của căn phòng. Nó là yếu tố mang đến sự sinh động và sức sống cho nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại
Ánh sáng nhân tạo bao gồm: đèn chiếu sáng và đèn trang trí. ánh sáng nhân tạo sẽ tạo nên sự phân chia nội thất phòng ngủ cổ điển
•     và độ sâu không gian cho căn phòng ngủ master và chi phối thị giác khi không có ánh sáng tự nhiên




1.2. Yếu tố màu sắc của phòng master
Một phòng ngủ master trang trí phòng ngủ 2 vợ chồng
•     hiện đại luôn được chú trọng đến yếu tố màu sắc sao cho phù hợp với tổng thể ngôi nhà. Ngoài ra màu sắc cũng là một yếu tố tác động đến cảm giác thư thái, thoải mái cho gia chủ. Quý khách có thể ứng dụng trang trí phòng ngủ kiểu Hàn Quốc cho căn phòng.
1.3. Đồ nội thất của phòng master
•    Mẫu trang trí phòng ngủ đơn giản bao gồm: tủ quần áo, bàn làm việc, bàn trang điểm, giường ngủ, tủ kệ tivi,..Tùy thuộc vào sở thích và nhu cầu của chủ căn phòng sẽ lựa chọn mẫu và chất liệu phù hợp với tổng thể căn phòng.
•    Đối với những đồ nội thất theo phong cách cổ điển sẽ được thiết kế những hoa văn mềm mại nhưng rất sắc sảo tạo nên sự trang trọng cho không gian. Ngược lại, đối với những nội thất mang đậm chất hiện đại thường được thiết kế với các đường thẳng đơn giản màu sắc nhẹ nhàng và luôn chú trọng đến chức năng của đồ vật.
1.4. Đồ vật trang trí trong phòng master
Hầu hết các đồ vật trang trí đều có sức ảnh hưởng lớn như: bình hoa, bức tượng, đèn, cây xanh, tranh,..nhằm tăng lên giá trị thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng master, nhất là khi thiết kế nội thất phòng cưới đẹp.
1.5. Yếu tố phong thủy
Theo nhiều quan niệm thì phong thủy là một yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng khi thiết kế hoặc thi công một ngôi nhà. Đối với phòng ngủ cũng vậy, gia chủ nên chú ý những vị trí của đồ vật và màu sắc chủ đạo nhằm mang lại may mắn và tài lộc cho mình. Những điều cần chú ý không nên làm để ảnh hưởng đến vận may của bạn như:
•    Chọn màu sắc phòng ngủ phải hợp mệnh với tuổi của chủ căn phòng.
•    Giường không được đặt theo hướng đối diện cửa ra vào, phòng vệ sinh và đặc biệt là gương.
•    Phía trên phía giường ngủ tuyệt đối không được đặt xà ngang
2. Tổng hợp những mẫu phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại hiện nay
Hiện nay có rất nhiều mẫu nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại đơn giản, tuy nhiên phổ biến và được yêu thích nhất vẫn là những mẫu được tổng hợp sau đây
2.1. Phòng ngủ master kết hợp không gian xanh
•    Thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ nhỏ hiện đại được kết hợp với không gian xanh nhẹ nhàng, thanh thoát rất phù hợp với những gia chủ thích thiên nhiên. Bởi vì, nó thể mang lại cho căn phòng của bạn cảm giác tươi mát, thoải mái bằng cách lọc không khí tự nhiên.
•    Một loại cây phù hợp khi thiết kế phòng ngủ master bao gồm: cây họ cam quýt, cây lưỡi hổ, nha đam, cây trầu bà, cây lan ý,…Bạn nên lựa chọn những cây có kích thước nhỏ phù hợp với không gian căn phòng. Trường hợp bạn không thích đặt quá nhiều cây xanh trong phòng thì có thể thiết kế sân vườn xung quanh phòng ngủ của mình và chọn một không gian mở hướng về sân vườn sẽ tạo nên cảm giác thoáng mát hơn.
•    Bên cạnh đó, thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ 10m2 hay trang trí phòng ngủ 15m2 được bố trí đồ nội thất từ chất liệu gỗ sồi trắng để làm những đồ vật như: bàn ghế gỗ uống trà, kệ tivi, tủ đầu giường,… Điều này làm cho không gian căn phòng mang tính thẩm mỹ cao và sẽ khiến cho gia chủ đắm say với thiết kế nổi bật này.
2.2. Mẫu trang trí phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại có phòng tắm bằng kính chịu lực
•    Mẫu phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại này sẽ mang lại cho gia chủ vẻ đẹp độc đáo, hiện đại không kém phần sang trọng cho không gian phòng ngủ. Đây là một thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại theo sở thích riêng của gia chủ bởi vì khi đặt phòng tắm bên trong phòng ngủ sẽ tạo ra cái nhìn mới mẻ và không gò bó. Điều đặc biệt là mọi hoạt động sinh hoạt của gia chủ đều sẽ thuận tiện và nhanh chóng hơn.
•    Tuy nhiên, bạn cần cân đối được yếu tố hài hoà giữa không gian ngủ và không gian tắm. Nếu như cảm thấy phòng tắm được thiết kế bằng kính có phần tế nhị thì bạn có thể kết hợp thêm rèm  mỏng cỡ lớn để che lại. Một giải pháp rất tinh tế đồng thời nâng cao tính thẩm mỹ cho phòng ngủ.
2.3. Phòng ngủ master hiện đại kết hợp với phòng thay đồ
•    Phòng ngủ sang trọng và hiện đại thích hợp với những người yêu thích thời trang và ao ước có một không gian thay đồ riêng, rộng rãi và sang trọng. Việc kết hợp phòng ngủ và phòng thay đồ sẽ đáp ứng được nhu cầu về thời trang của gia chủ.
•    Bạn cần chú ý đến tone màu chủ đạo của nội thất phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại trong căn phòng mà thiết kế tủ quần áo phù hợp. Điều này giúp không gian phòng ngủ của bạn thoáng và rộng rãi hơn. Ngoài ra gia chủ nên trang bị thêm đèn cảm nhiệt trong quần áo để đảm bảo thuận tiện hơn. Thiết kế phòng ngủ này khiến cho việc lựa chọn quần áo mỗi ngày của gia chủ dễ dàng và thuận tiện hơn.
2.4. Thiết kế phòng ngủ master với bàn phấn ở khu vực riêng biệt
•    Mẫu thiết kế phòng hiện đại có bàn phấn riêng biệt có khu thay đồ. Thay vì theo thiết kế truyền thống là bàn phấn bên cạnh giường. Hiện nay mẫu phòng ngủ này phá cách hơn với vị trí bàn phấn và khu thay đồ ở vị trí nằm giữa phòng tắm và khu giường ngủ.
•    Thông thường gam màu trắng luôn thể hiện được vẻ tinh tế, hiện đại, trẻ trung, và sang trọng. Chính vì điều này mà các mẫu phòng ngủ master hiện đại luôn chọn gam màu trắng và kết hợp với các màu như: màu kem, màu be. Đây luôn là những tone màu được lựa chọn cho những căn phòng thiết kế theo phong cách phương Tây.
2.5. Phòng ngủ bé gái hiện đại
•    Phòng ngủ dành cho các nàng công chúa thường có thêm màu hồng rồi các tranh trang trí dán tường.
2.6. Phòng ngủ bé trai hiện đại
•    Tương tự như phòng ngủ nam hiện đại thì các bé trai thường trang trí tường màu xanh rồi các đồ vật như siêu nhân.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được các thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thát Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

